# Velodyne goes Internet Direct



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

News just broke, Velodyne drops its reps and becomes Internet Direct. I'm leaning this is good for Velodyne and consumers, but they will have to work hard to differentiate themselves in the market. What do you think?

Via RHTI via Audioholics: http://realht.info/post/8388963899/velodyne-subs-fires-reps-sells-direct-online


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

Looks like there not selling every product on-line: http://www.velodyne.com/vshop/shop.aspx

I think the only way it makes sense to bring the rest of the line to the net rather than through retailer's is to lower there prices. I used to be a big fan of Velodyne but as other caught up and even surpassed them there prices still remained wayyyyyy too high. I had a HGS-18 which was a very good sub but at a retail price of $3,000 was destoyed SQ wise by the JL Audio F113 and SPL wise couldn't touch the Earthquake Supernova MK-IV 15" which eventually replaced the HGS-18.

I think Velodyne has rested on there past success for way to long. They need to either design new ground breaking subs or drop the price on there entire line to reflect there place in the market today. I have seen the guts of a HGS-18 and hear the DD line is the same, if they spend $500 to put together those subs I would be shocked. The enclosures are not even braced, it is just a box I could put together in my garage in an hour, a joke.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm sure that, as they make their transition, they'll bring more inventory online, but I agree. The internet audience is not only more price-conscious and performance savvy, but they have to purposely find their sub retailer's website. Velodyne's going to have to build more buzz around their price to performance ratio because, based on specs and price, they are towards the bottom of the performance pile at every price point right now.

Case in point, Impact 12 vs. Emotiva Sub 12, emotiva $20 more (less when bought in pairs), digs deeper, more output, a lot more internet buzz. Move up the line and you find competition from Aperion in small subs, SVS, HSU, and ED in max spl, and servos and sealeds for accuracy. Nothing they offer is jumping out at me right now.

Auto-EQ seems to be their niche, but in the days of Audyssey, how much do you really want EQ built into your sub? Audyssey has even made phase controls unnecessary.

And, they need non-pdf specs. What an annoyance.


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

Good point on the Auto-EQ. I still have my SMS-1 but it is only in the system to run quick graphs for my DIY subs, with Audyssey I no longer need to use the EQ portion unless I use it to boost down low.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

One would think that Velodyne will need to drop their prices significantly, while improving performance, to compete at the ID level. They are offering free shipping, that will hamper attempts to slash prices. Maintaining quality at a lower cost will be tough to do. 

Then again, Velo may be able to make it based on brand recognition alone without any changes to the products at all. It will be interesting to see what happens.

I agree, people should not want to want to pay for redundant auto EQ systems. But they have been.  Eliminating auto EQ would help to cut costs.


----------



## informel (Jun 21, 2011)

tesseract said:


> Then again, Velo may be able to make it based on brand recognition alone without any changes to the products at all.


Unless they become a marketing company like Bose, it will not work, you can surf on your reputation on so far.



tesseract said:


> Eliminating auto EQ would help to cut costs.


If they remove what differenciate them, then what is the use.

Also sub are heavy and even if they offer free delivery (come on, it will be include in the price, no free lunch remember).

I have a DD-15 and I really like it... or liked it I think the plate amp as a problem :hissyfit:, it just make sound like bad connection would do, sometimes it works for 5 minutes.

I wish I had found this site first, with the kind of money I paid for the DD-15 I would have build a super sub:hsd: and had enough money to upgrade my receiver!:hissyfit:


----------

